# Greenville, SC - group rides



## joeveg (Oct 7, 2005)

I was coming to visit Greenville this Thursday thru Saturday (Sept 27-29) and was looking for some road rides. I called Carolina Tri about their Thursday night ride but they said it’s already stopped for the winter. 
Can any locals tell me if the Thursday Gusto Ride and Oakview Elem rides will be still on this week? 
Also, how does the saturday Sunshine Cycles Hour of Power ride compare to the two Carolina Tri saturday rides? (A-B-C riders, pace, terrain?)
I was looking for a harder training ride on Thursday (preferably hilly); and something not too long on saturday, because I'll be heading down to Dahlonega on saturday to ride the 6 gap century on Sunday. 
Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. It's my first trip to Greenville and I've heard a lot of great things about the town and the road biking. 

Thanks.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

You can try the Spartanburg Freewheelers club. They have some rides in the Greenville area.

http://freewheelers.info/


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

joeveg said:


> I was coming to visit Greenville this Thursday thru Saturday (Sept 27-29) and was looking for some road rides. I called Carolina Tri about their Thursday night ride but they said it’s already stopped for the winter.
> Can any locals tell me if the Thursday Gusto Ride and Oakview Elem rides will be still on this week?
> Also, how does the saturday Sunshine Cycles Hour of Power ride compare to the two Carolina Tri saturday rides? (A-B-C riders, pace, terrain?)
> I was looking for a harder training ride on Thursday (preferably hilly); and something not too long on saturday, because I'll be heading down to Dahlonega on saturday to ride the 6 gap century on Sunday.
> ...


If you want hills, go North, out of Greenville, on Highway 25. When you get to Travelers Rest, stop and fins a place to park. 
Leave TR on Highway 276 and stay on it. This will get you to Caesars Head. It's a great climb. Once over the top, the run into Brevard, NC will get the crap out of your legs. Turn around in Brevard and head back the way you came. Two big climbs with two big descents. Traffic is friendly to cyclists on this road as well.

TR to Brevard = almost 80 miles
Marietta to Brevard [email protected] miles
Cleveland to Brevard = @55 miles




<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=cleveland,sc+to+brevard,+nc&sll=35.127795,-82.61828&sspn=0.254961,0.462799&ie=UTF8&ll=35.130017,-82.619934&spn=0.16424,0.20891&t=h&om=1&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


FWIW- This one of Hincapie's favorite rides. He rode up beside us one day on the front side and we talked for about 5 minutes. We were doing an 80 mile loop...he was doing repeats up the f*cking thing...!


----------

